# Sy's Fur Shed



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice article on Kevin Syperda.

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/01/asian_demand_increases_price_f.html


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Very cool! I would love to have a shed like that. Not necessarily for just trapping, but all my outdoor stuff. That's my kind of "man cave".


----------

